# Phantasm V!!!!



## Chad-O-Lantern (Jan 5, 2014)

Finally announced!! I've been waiting years for this to happen! I grew up on these movies. So excited!!

http://bloody-disgusting.com/news/3285590/phantasm-v-is-real-boooooooooooyyyyyyy/


----------



## Lunatic (Oct 3, 2006)

Love Phantasm!


----------



## BunchOfHocusPocus (May 23, 2012)

I loved the first movie! So I'm excited for this! =)


----------



## Zurgh (Dec 21, 2009)

There was a #4? Cool.


----------



## MorbidFun (May 8, 2012)

Looking forward to this the first one is a classic


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

I must have missed 3 & 4.


----------

